# Did you have one of these ?



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

When walking our Welsh Terrier I have been surprised at the amount of people that have said "I had one of those dogs on wheels when I was a kid"
So here is our Megan as a push along dog :lol:


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

No, all of ours were working dogs :roll:


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

yes we had one,and we had the wooden blocks with the letters on that went in them.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

wakk44 said:


> When walking our Welsh Terrier I have been surprised at the amount of people that have said "I had one of those dogs on wheels when I was a kid"
> So here is our Megan as a push along dog :lol:


I have had that said to me too about Rolo :wink: when we sold our caravan I also advertised the awning and the guy that came to buy it walked into our house and the first thing he said was 'get back on your wheels' to Rolo and then said 'it reminds me of a toy I had when I was a kid'.

Funny enough if you type welsh terrier on wheels into ebay there is someone makes wooden ones, I nearly ordered one last week for our Grandson.............it is totally wooden and painted like a welshie.


----------

